# Honda SB800



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Ran across this little unit on the interweb . I really like the design of this lil rascal. I would like to get my hands on one to try out. There are a lot of times I prefer to just push the snow compared to blowing it.

Looks like there popular abroad. There's a bunch of video's on Youtube. I have a parts machine (hs80) tucked away in the shed I might have to dig it out and make it a pusher because I doubt we can get our hands on one in the states.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

FBnormmie said:


> Ran across this little unit on the interweb . I really like the design of this lil rascal. I would like to get my hands on one to try out. There are a lot of times I prefer to just push the snow compared to blowing it.
> 
> Looks like there popular abroad. There's a bunch of video's on Youtube. I have a parts machine (hs80) tucked away in the shed I might have to dig it out and make it a pusher because I doubt we can get our hands on one in the states.


Here's an older thread with more photos and video links:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...202-interesting-honda-track-drive-shovel.html


----------



## FBnormmie (Jan 23, 2014)

Hey Robert thanks for the link. Are these lil rascals still being produced?

I could definitely have a use for a tool like this. I currently run a Gravely 2 wheel tractor with a 4' blade on her at times and there are always times I wished I had a smaller walk behind plow to get between vehicles . Don't be surprised if you see a HS80 made into a plow in the near future here .I'm purty good at metal crafting.


----------

